# Makita RT0700C? COMPACT ROUTER choice.



## des4170 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've finally narrowed the choice of a new compact router to the Makita RT0700C or the Dewalt D26204, both 240v. Both seem to be very good on reviews although the height adjustment on the Makita seems easier and also has the tilt base. The use will be varied from general routing and detail work on decorative boxes.

Makita have various models available - CX2, CX4, CX5J and other which seem to be abroad or USA only. Anybody know the content of the various models and which would be best value.

The Dewalt is more expensive and only has a plunge and fixed base. Comments on the use of either would be appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Have studied only the 01. Nice tool, but with the usual idiosyncrasies.


----------



## owlsnest (Mar 11, 2015)

I have Two Makita RT0700C with metric and imperial collets.
Shortened the power cords as I mount one on my CNC machine.
Being running on my CNC for 18months with no problems, some jobs up to 6 hours.
easy to set speed, So very happy with them. Also can swap out one for the other with different Bit very quickly.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum James. It's always good to hear about the tools that give exceptional service. And the ones that don't too.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

des4170 said:


> I've finally narrowed the choice of a new compact router to the Makita RT0700C or the Dewalt D26204, both 240v. Both seem to be very good on reviews although the height adjustment on the Makita seems easier and also has the tilt base. The use will be varied from general routing and detail work on decorative boxes.
> 
> Makita have various models available - CX2, CX4, CX5J and other which seem to be abroad or USA only. Anybody know the content of the various models and which would be best value.
> 
> ...


My son earns his living in the UK as a carpenter / shop fitter, he couldnt function without with power tools, he chooses makita over de walt every time.

I have just bought the bigger makita router on his recommendations and mounted it in a table and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

As far as I can work out, the De-Walt is basically the same as the US DW611 compact router, which might shed a little more light on it.

A UK based carpenter here, I've used both of these machines (borrowed someone else's Bosch and saw the value of the smaller router for just about everything I need a router for apart from postform joints on kitchen worktops) and I bought the De-Walt.
The De-Walt has just a bit more power at 900 watts versus the 700 of the Bosch, its got two LED lights in the bottom (although it would be nice if they lit up _before_ I start the motor) and its still very easy to handle.

I originally bought the version with just the fixed base and have (just this week) bought the plunge base kit to go with it.
So far everyone who has had a go with it (other lads on site) wants one for themselves.

I understand there's the option to get an 8mm collet for the De-Walt as well, which would up the strength of the cutters a fair bit I imagine. Not tried that with mine yet but its nice that there's the option to do that for when I use longer cutters.

The angled tilting base for the Bosch does look pretty good though, I really like that idea and wish De-Walt did a version.


----------

